# Strange.  Silence from the left on Afghan civilian deaths.



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.

There's been another 12 killed by an errant missile attack yet we see little if any outcry.  If this had been on Bush's watch there would have been 24 hour news coverage for a week, threats of impeachment, massive demonstrations and George Clooney flapping his gums.

U.S. Rockets Slam Into Afghanistan Home, Killing 12 - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com


----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2010)

It doesn't fit into their agenda.


----------



## blu (Feb 15, 2010)

the anti-war left was really just an anti-right group of douchebags


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 15, 2010)

There are no Afghan civilians.

They all deserve to die and should be all killed.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been saying we should have been out of Afganistan years ago.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> There are no Afghan civilians.
> 
> They all deserve to die and should be all killed.



You would make a fine islamic terrorist.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 15, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I have been saying we should have been out of Afganistan years ago.



Yea, cuz that 'cut and run without finishing the job' strategy worked real well in Iraq, didn't it?


----------



## blu (Feb 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I have been saying we should have been out of Afganistan years ago.
> ...



it doesn't matter what we do now, the country will be under iran islamic rule withn 2 years tops after we leave.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I have been saying we should have been out of Afganistan years ago.
> ...



We should have never invaded Iraq.


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 15, 2010)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yes, because it sure happened after the end of the Soviet war.


----------



## The T (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.
> 
> There's been another 12 killed by an errant missile attack yet we see little if any outcry. If this had been on Bush's watch there would have been 24 hour news coverage for a week, threats of impeachment, massive demonstrations and George Clooney flapping his gums.
> 
> U.S. Rockets Slam Into Afghanistan Home, Killing 12 - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com


 

1 of 3 things.

1. They haven't heard abouth this incident.

2. It's thier Guy in charge and they don't care since they were preaching ASTAN and going after bin-Laden and nailing him all along

3. (Added to #2) Obama is still adhering to Bush policies albiet reluctantly, and they'll take credit for this as well as they are Iraq. (See Biden takes Credit For Victory in Iraq)..when they claimed to be against it all along. All done for political expediency and not for doing what is correct, right, and just.

-Your Call Folks-


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 15, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > There are no Afghan civilians.
> ...


 
We gotta do what we gotta do to protect our kind!


----------



## blu (Feb 15, 2010)

ItHappens said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



the soviet war was in afgh. his post and mine were talking about iraq


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Humankind?

I am a human R U?


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.


 
Are you decrying?


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.
> 
> There's been another 12 killed by an errant missile attack yet we see little if any outcry. If this had been on Bush's watch there would have been 24 hour news coverage for a week, threats of impeachment, massive demonstrations and George Clooney flapping his gums.
> 
> U.S. Rockets Slam Into Afghanistan Home, Killing 12 - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com


 
Oh but THAT is DIFFERENT, because it is OK to wander round the earth and kill peope when WE do it, but "those people" of any type had better not touch us as WE ARE SPECIAL!!! 

How DARE they even consider feeling ANYTHING AT ALL,  or want retaliation..... punishment, justice.... nope, all who are not from the US deserve whatever we do to them. If you are born not from the US of A then ya got it coming! 

You, on the other hand, should be thrilled, PP, because your topic had been relegated to purgatory, never to be seen again. It isn't acceptable for you to bring up anything that isn't USMB PC. You crossed a line by stepping out of the lockstep position. Now you are "saved!"


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.
> ...



Hey....I just brought up another example of left wing hipocrisy with respect to the war.  If the anti-war pinko fucks would bring this up 24/7 like they did under Bush then Obama would lose what little support he has left and his poll numbers would plunge.

You anti-war people are a fucking joke!!!!!!  Better you stick to reliving your days as hippies, eat your orange sunshine acid and listen to the Greatful Dead.  You dopers sure as hell haven't got any business being in politics.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Without a Republican in office, the liberal left assclowns don't have anything to bitch about.  Everything is O-Tay by them and anything that Owe Bama does is just fine.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 15, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



What we should or should not have done is neither here nor there now. 

We went there because we cut and ran the first time instead doing what we should have done then. That was not our fault - that was the idiots in the UN but fact remains, had we dealt with Saddam properly the first time, we would not have had to go back. 

Now, we finish what we started. There is no other option.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> That was not our fault - that was the idiots in the UN but fact remains, had we dealt with Saddam properly the first time, we would not have had to go back.



Policing the earth is not the West's place, so kindly keep out of the affairs of the Islamic world. America had no legitimate reason to be in Iraq. If you recall, "threats" were fabricated to justify the US military's presence there.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That was not our fault - that was the idiots in the UN but fact remains, had we dealt with Saddam properly the first time, we would not have had to go back.
> ...



Beg to differ....there were plenty of good reasons to invade Iraq...but I do agree with you with respect to the U.S. staying out of Islamic affairs.  If they become a threat to the world then we have the right to nuke the living dogshit out of the entire middle east....sparing the oil fields of course.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I wonder why the left, anti-war ass clowns and the Pinko's haven't really emphasized or decried the massive number of civilians killed since Obama took over the War in Afghanistan.
> 
> There's been another 12 killed by an errant missile attack yet we see little if any outcry.  If this had been on Bush's watch there would have been 24 hour news coverage for a week, threats of impeachment, massive demonstrations and George Clooney flapping his gums.
> 
> U.S. Rockets Slam Into Afghanistan Home, Killing 12 - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com



Time machine, time machine....2006, the righty is strangly quiet about civilian deaths in Iraq.  

Call me when the afgan civilian death toll is even close to iraq.  Oh please.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Good point.  WMD's!  We found them righty?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Why...yes....yes they did.  Just ask any Democrat before the invasion of Iraq.  They all said they were there.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



NOt all of them...and more importantly, who was president.  WMD's is the rock you cant escape.  Every single point you try to make against obama and this afgan war is countered with the useless deaths of all those soldiers and that tremedous waste of money on that Iraq war.

Again, WHO WAS PRESIDENT THEN?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Doesn't matter.  WHO PASSED THE LAWS LEGALIZING THE INVASION OF IRAQ!!!!?????  Answer that question and I'll tell you who was President.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Ah so who passed the laws legalizing the invasion of Afghanistan?  Remember, now its Obama's war, just like Iraq is Bush's.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You answer the question I posed to you.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Umm virtually all of the Republicans and about 1/2 of the dems?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 15, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Name the legaslative body that passed the laws legalizing the war in Iraq.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 15, 2010)

patekphilippe said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > patekphilippe said:
> ...



nope.

Ain't playing your game of deception.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Last time I checked we only had one President in office.  Obama owns Iraq as well as Afghanistan.  The thing is Iraq is now quite secure thanks to Bush's surge strategy.  Obama doesn't have to worry about that place too much.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 16, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> patekphilippe said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



What's so deceptive about saying "Congress passed the law authorizing the invasion and war in Iraq?"  Are you also under the impression we live in a dictatorship?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That was not our fault - that was the idiots in the UN but fact remains, had we dealt with Saddam properly the first time, we would not have had to go back.
> ...



It's fine and dandy though for the rest of the world to look constantly at America to take the lead every damned time some shit happens. When we act, we get criticized. When we don't act, we get criticized. 

We had reasons to deal with the growing problem in Iraq. But, the fact remains, what we should or should not have done is not the issue - and only a total idiot whines about how 'we should not be there'.... we play the cards on the table, not the hand we wanted.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2010)

blu said:


> the anti-war left was really just an anti-right group of douchebags



Similar to the NOW ladies. 

They supported for 8 years a president that was into groping and exposing himself to women.  He was even accused of rape and there was not a peep out of them. 

They're more political then supporters of freedom, equality, or human rights.


----------



## Zona (Feb 16, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Who was president?  Who was president when we started the afgan war?  Who said there was wmd's.  Who went to war with Iraq after 9/11?  Who lied to America?  Who got approx. 4k Americans killed for nothing?

WHO WAS THE MAN IN CHARGE?

you really, really should not mention Iraq or afghanistan when trying to make a pro bush point or even a anti Obama point.  

You lose sir, good day!


----------



## Zona (Feb 16, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


Ah, I thought is really really wasnt the president in charges fault, it was congress.  lol  You are a joke.


You actually believe there are wmd's there?  You actually believe that war was justified.  Are you one of those idiots who thought Sadaam had ANYTHING  to do with 9/11?  
You are the definition of Sheeple sir.  Whether you were there or not, whether you want to feel like your life was put on the line for no reason or not.  Whether yo believe everything Fox tells you.....you are a sheeple.  A dumb sheep who believed Iraq was justified.  

Sad.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Who was in charge then mattered. Who's in charge now doesn't.

Bush was blamed for everything. Obama accepts blame for nothing.

Obama is currently turning Afghanistan into a goat-fuck but he doesn't want us to know this....and thanks to a cooperative press he's getting his wish. No more minute by minute update on the latest casualties. Just a random report about how we're doing according to the administration. None of the BS is being reported. I haven't seen an imbedded reporter reporting from the frontlines. We haven't heard in a year what the death totals are. We seem to be stuck on 4000. I know this is total bullshit.


----------



## rdean (Feb 16, 2010)

Sources: Taliban?s 2nd-in-command nabbed - Afghanistan- msnbc.com

NBC, msnbc.com and news services
updated 1 hour, 12 minutes ago
ISLAMABAD, Pakistan - The Taliban's top military commander has been arrested in a joint CIA-Pakistani operation in Pakistan, officials said Tuesday. 


Sorry, Obama is too busy cleaning up Bush's mess.  You guys will have to try again later.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sources: Taliban?s 2nd-in-command nabbed - Afghanistan- msnbc.com
> 
> NBC, msnbc.com and news services
> updated 1 hour, 12 minutes ago
> ...



Obama isn't doing shit other then making the military's job harder. I've been hearing it from them for months personally.

Also....tell me in a few months how well you think Obama is doing when his ROEs result in a major catastrophy. 

Seems everyone is of the belief that he can't afford a military win because it goes against his personal beliefs about the military establishment and he feels that a win will encourage the US to try further preemtive strikes against other nations like Iran.

He doesn't want to win. He just wants to figure a way out any way he can so he can start gutting the military. How else is he gonna decrease the deficit. Raise our taxes? Safest way is to gut the military.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 16, 2010)

This one year memory that the right has....
Amazing that they remember their own birthdauy.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That was not our fault - that was the idiots in the UN but fact remains, had we dealt with Saddam properly the first time, we would not have had to go back.
> ...



Yeah, cause if we stay out of their world, they will stay out of ours? We werent in Iraq when 9/11 happened you fucking muslim shitbag. Your religion is poison and every last one of you would be stamped out if it was up to me. Go pray to your false god and leave the political discussions to intelligent westerners.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You are making the mistake of assuming going into Iraq and Afghanastan were bad things. You are just a dumbas liberal, so i guess we shouldnt expect you to think with any sort of logic.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 16, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sources: Taliban?s 2nd-in-command nabbed - Afghanistan- msnbc.com
> 
> NBC, msnbc.com and news services
> updated 1 hour, 12 minutes ago
> ...



Since when is the Taliban "Bush's mess"?


----------



## hjmick (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud, would you people shut the hell up? Seriously, all of you.

Whether or not we should have gone into Afghanistan and Iraq doesn't matter at this point. We did, and to do anything less than our best to finish the jobs started does a disservice to us, and a bigger disservice to the residents of those countries. 

Fuck, you all argue this over and over again as if it will change the reality of the situation. Guess what? It won't. Deal with it. This is our reality. It happened, it can't be undone, it's our responsibility. There is plenty of blame to go around. Grow up.

As to the OP, here's a news flash: The people who called Bush a murderer after similar incidents hated Bush. Obama is their messiah, he can do no wrong even when he does wrong. The truth is, Obama is about as responsible for the errant missile strike as Bush was. Which is to say not at all. If you disagree, then be prepared to call Obama a murderer as well. He is the CinC now, he wanted the job, he knew what was involved, it's his responsibility now.

 It's war, shit happens. It's tragic.


----------



## blu (Feb 16, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Oh for crying out loud, would you people shut the hell up? Seriously, all of you.
> 
> Whether or not we should have gone into Afghanistan and Iraq doesn't matter at this point. We did, and to do anything less than our best to finish the jobs started does a disservice to us, and a bigger disservice to the residents of those countries.
> 
> ...



what does finishing our job include?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You are just too stupid for words in the english language to describe.  You have failed to admit that Congress passes laws to authorize the President to use military force, you have failed to admit that Congress authorizes the money to be spent on said use of military force and you have failed to admit that to this day Congress continues to fund both wars.

To sum it up...you are a failure not only with respect to basic Civics but in life as well.  Congratulations...you have quite a legacy there.


----------



## Zona (Feb 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Meanwhile, we have 12  of 20...got a biggie today.  Your post looks a little silly, doncha think?  I think so, you betcha .


----------



## Zona (Feb 16, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



so who was president when the Afgan and Iraq war started?

Here is a hint, it was Bush.  He started these fucking wars.  He was the man in CHARGE.  Retard.....I kid of course.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Look who's calling who a retard...you're too fucking stupid to understand the basic concept of the Congresses role in this whole mess.  If it wasn't for Congress passing the laws LEGALIZING BOTH WARS Bush could have done NOTHING!!!!!!!!!

You got that RETARD????!!!!!  Kidding of course.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 16, 2010)

Introduced in Congress on October 2, 2002 in conjunction with the Administration's proposals[2][7], H.J.Res. 114 passed the House of Representatives on Thursday afternoon at 3:05 p.m. EDT on October 10, 2002 by a vote of 296-133,[8] and passed the Senate after midnight early Friday morning at 12:50 a.m. EDT on October 11, 2002 by a vote of 77-23.[9] It was signed into law as Pub.L. 107-243 by President Bush on October 16, 2002.

United States House of Representatives

Party Ayes Nays PRES No Vote 
Republican 215 6 0 2 
Democratic 82 126 0 1 
Independent 0 1 0 0 
TOTALS 297 133 0 3 

126 (61%) of 208 Democratic Representatives voted against the resolution. 
6 of 223 Republican Representatives voted against the resolution: Reps. Duncan (R-TN), Hostettler (R-IN), Houghton (R-NY), Leach (R-IA), Morella (R-MD), Paul (R-TX). 

Iraq Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The majority of dems voted against the Iraq war resoloution.


----------

